# Inlayed solid surface



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

A few items using Corian solid surface. Inlayed with tinted epoxy for a smooth clean surface.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JT, those are are super beautiful, great workmanship , I like them a LOT.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scrimshaw..
that's what I thought of when I saw the pictures...


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I tried to sell some of them at a craft fair but between material cost and time to fab, it made the prices too high.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Great work! From my past experience, it seems difficult to sell work for a profit unless you find customers that want projects built to their specs.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

So true MoHawk. Several of the items I prototyped were done on request to see what a base cost would be. In most cases costs to produce quality
items was higher than the public was willing to spend. All too often they want high quality at low basement pricing. I refer to the middle man that wants to make a higher net profit than the maker.

I found that by providing a prototype service (billed of course) instead of volume manufacturing of novelty items your profit verses costs was much higher with less work. Just have to find the spot where you can manipulate the outcome.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Great work !! Not all craft shows are created equal, try some of the high end shows. Many people will go to craft shows looking for flea market deals. We did shows for about 5 years and the shows that had the higher cost for me to get in were the ones where we made the most money. Friends who still do shows have culled the low end shows from their schedule and were able to raise their prices and make higher profits. Don't make the mistake of undervaluing your work. Sometimes a low price comes across as low quality (even though that may not be the case) to prospective buyers. Pick your markets.


----------

